
Liberland - olalonde
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberland
======
ColinWright
You may wonder why this submission doesn't excite more attention, but some of
us have seen it before. Here are a few previous examples and discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9383560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9383560)

    
    
        http://liberland.org/en/about/
        Liberland
        (liberland.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9384107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9384107)

    
    
        http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberland
        Liberland
        (wikipedia.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385492)

    
    
        A New State Has Been Declared - Liberland
        (between border of Croatia and Serbia)
        (liberland.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9388699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9388699)

    
    
        New state established on unclaimed territory
        between Croatia and Serbia
        (wikipedia.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400443)

    
    
        Liberland - Europe's Brand New Country
        (liberland.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9401128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9401128)

    
    
        Liberland. New country in Europe with
        no taxes and Bitcoin as official currency
        (independent.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417999)

    
    
        Nine questions about Liberland, the world's
        newest country
        (theverge.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9418675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9418675)

    
    
        Objectivist Liberland ask questions
        (ask.fm)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432620)

    
    
        Funding government without taxes in 4 ways
        (ask.fm)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434132)

    
    
        Liberland: Europe's Newly Formed Country
        to Use Bitcoin
        (bitcoinist.net)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434995)

    
    
        Liberland - A Git versioned country
        (github.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9474496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9474496)

    
    
        Welcome to Liberland, the world's newest
        country
        (telegraph.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524098)

    
    
        Liberland's leader detained while trying
        to enter the country he just invented
        (washingtonpost.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9527099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9527099)

    
    
        President of Liberland 'arrested' for
        trying to cross into own country
        (rt.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532650)

    
    
        President of Liberland Arrested for
        Trespassing into His Own Country
        (vice.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9568294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9568294)

    
    
        What Are the Prospects for Liberland: Op-Ed
        (bravenewcoin.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9745780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9745780)

    
    
        Liberland Accuses Croatia of Invasion
        and Releases Video of 'Citizen' Abduction
        (vice.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994488)

    
    
        Liberland
        (wikipedia.org)

